# Line cook diagnostic chart.



## Chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been in to the management of flow for a bit now. I think reaching a flow state is probably why most cooks are cooks. If is taken for a given that all line cooks are looking to 'ride the wave' through their work day the following chart makes it really easy to figure out why they are not getting there if they are not.

For an explanation of the flow state watch: http://www.ted.com/talks/mihaly_csikszentmihalyi_on_flow

I am sure the state of flow is no stranger to the cooks here. And of course, sometimes an anxious cook has a very high skill level and just has an anxiety problem. 

Sometimes they need more challenges or they need time or help developing skills but if cooks are reaching the flow state the majority of the shifts they work morale is typically not an issue and staff retention is maximized.

This may be obvious or seem lame but I was bugging a forum member about it the other day and thought I'd share. 

Perhaps I've been breathing too many fumes out in the garage. :IMOK:


Thoughts?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 7, 2014)

Brilliant Charlie. I love it. Getting crushed on the line is so flow...
...right now I miss the hell out of it. 
I wish I could share this with some of my ex bosses. 
I would love to hear what some other guys think. 
What/where is your flow?


----------



## daveb (Aug 7, 2014)

I come from a completely different industry but retention of good employees was a large part of my responsibility. With that I suggest the following revision.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the idea, was always wondering why cooks are that crazy and work under dismal conditions for next to no pay - and love it (well, at least some of them some of the time...). Flow is such an interesting concept, we all have experienced something like it, at work or in other circumstances. Still a bit hard to measure and conceptualize from the scientist's point of view, but I really like the positive approach of looking at what makes us strong rather than where our deficits are (if that makes sense to anybody outside the wider health sciences...).

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 7, 2014)

:doublethumbsup:Nice Dave!


Flow is a hugely important aspect of human psychology. I suggest you check out some material on the relatively new branch of psych called "positive psychology." We are finally starting to understand some of the biological and psychological mechanisms of human happiness and flow is part of that picture, so is giving to others...I'm sure that KnyfeKnerd can attest to that from his PIF program...and I know DaveB does a lot for other members of the forum but keeps it private. 

EDIT: Actually here's a film that might get you started: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1613092/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2



daveb said:


> I come from a completely different industry but retention of good employees was a large part of my responsibility. With that I suggest the following revision.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 8, 2014)

Great responses guys!

For a variety of reasons I ended up way understaffed tonight at work. I found myself working grill and sauté. Shouldn't have been a problem as we only had 26 on the books. Well, of course, we ended up doing 140. After 8:00 I had to take over hot apps as well. Shouldn't have been a problem because we are not much of a late night spot. Then orders for 30 people came in together at 9:45. The hot apps station was already broken down and in the walk-in too. As I was pulling proteins for the 15 top's entrees I find myself thinking: 'A minute ago I was in control bordering on relaxed. Now I am definitely aroused making a B-line towards flow.' All of a sudden it is twenty minutes later, the rail is clear and I am wondering how I can reach a flow state that can get me through busting down two stations, then sweeping and mopping the whole kitchen... That would have been nice.

My advice: If you find yourself getting fisted at work, don't analyze where you land on this f'n chart!!!

Man, Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.

[video=youtube_share;v46plhmxXU4]http://youtu.be/v46plhmxXU4[/video]


----------



## JDA_NC (Aug 8, 2014)

I got a kick out of the sense of time bit... when you're in the zone and everything is running like a well oiled machine you are always surprised when that last turn happens. It just flies by. When it's not so peachy is when the entire kitchen is going down in flames and you have that oh f$#$ moment when you realize you're only an hour into service, getting crushed, and have six more to go.... LOL


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a very low skill level and high anxiety problem but I have the best knives in the house


----------



## panda (Aug 8, 2014)

that short lived moment of zen is quite unique and very rewarding, unfortunately the rest of the time is pretty gruesome. problem is once you get a taste of the flow, you go out of your way to convince yourself that the life of misery is worth the few glimpses of bliss.


----------



## mistascoopa (Aug 8, 2014)

panda said:


> that short lived moment of zen is quite unique and very rewarding, unfortunately the rest of the time is pretty gruesome. problem is once you get a taste of the flow, you go out of your way to convince yourself that the life of misery is worth the few glimpses of bliss.



Very well said :doublethumbsup:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 8, 2014)

'm usually way behind when it comes to that "cool" video on you tube. That said, I just saw this video yesterday for the first time, and this thread made me think of it again.
So if this is old news, my apologies. Either way, it's still hilarious


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qHQWlFtSptU


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 9, 2014)

That is freakin' awesome! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Customfan (Aug 9, 2014)

We should nominate that guy for the Nobel prize in Economics! 

We should give him a grant so that he can dedicate his whole life to this... He should give TED talks and create an Institute in Switzerland.

Unicorn! That is pure wisdom right there.... :spin chair:


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2014)

Five minutes of U-tube explains what I've been trying to understand for 50 years. Now, where do the supermodels go???


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU

Try this one. Same video but with an extra minute showing the women's scale for men-


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 9, 2014)

I've been in anxiety land the last two weeks over this chicken liver terrine I have right now, but when I got called in to cover for somebody last night during a buyout - after I worked my second job in the morning. I was making bernaise, which is always zen land. I don't get why the others hate making it. Anyways, I was covering lounge and was just pumping out passed cheese course all night long. very flow. Then I noticed that my worst terrine now is still way better than my first attempts ever were.

perspective.

What were we talking about agian?


----------



## bear1889 (Aug 9, 2014)

The guy summed it up perfectly....the unicorn just awesome


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 9, 2014)

I taught my self how to make Béarnaise back in 97. Roasted red pepper Béarnaise actually. Utter Zen indeed!


----------

